# Oxalis acid color change ?



## mrg (Jun 24, 2015)

The last pic just came out of oxalic acid, the others I was stripping paint and thought the OG color was straw ?, and the front fender I had stripped a while back was starting to rust so I thought the OA would take care of the rust but the paint came out alot lighter, wish I would have just kept stipped and no acid. did I leave it too long (over nite) or do some just do that (the black pin strip is almost gone also)


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like you left it too long and maybe from the bare metal looking spot the OA might not have been stirred up enough before use.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, I woulda left it a couple hours tops & kept checking it every so often...


----------



## vincev (Jun 24, 2015)

Maybe too long in the bath.I go about 7 hrs.


----------



## how (Jun 24, 2015)

thats why I dont use that stuff


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 24, 2015)

vincev said:


> Maybe too long in the bath.I go about 7 hrs.




And do listen to what he says, that roadmaster turned out fantastic.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jun 24, 2015)

OA works great, but like anything...you gotta be careful till you know how it works. But on a positive side, we all learn every day ( or should ) and that what makes us who we are.


----------



## mrg (Jun 24, 2015)

left some parts in all day and came out ok (maroon & cream) could only fit half the fender in the pan and left it in over nite, about the same length of time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2015)

That front fender looks like it was house painted white which could account for the difference. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Jun 24, 2015)

no the whole fender looked like it does on the right after I stripped old red paint off the whole thing, then only soaked the front half in the acid, it turned it whiter and took off the black strip also, I think I just left it in too long(over nite) although the colson tank was in all day and did not change color ?


----------

